# Blue Chair Tea Party, Scotland - July 2014



## Stussy (Aug 13, 2014)

Too finish off day 1 of the trip (5/6 previous locations were done all in one day, find more on my flickr!) It was probably a perfect way to end it before heading off to camp and have a couple whisky's in front of a fire!

The Blue Chair Tea Party is one of my personal faves from the whole trip, so I may go a bit pic crazy here!
































Thanks for looking!!​


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Different but great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2014)

Missed this first time around. Fab pix there sir.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice images, this is something i need to do ... focus on items as well as room shots.

Dugie


----------



## wrx0211 (Sep 30, 2014)

thats a cool find.....i probably wouldnt even have had a look but it just shows how its always worth a look no matter how unimaginable it mite seem....


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Fantastic shots dude! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Will Knot (Oct 11, 2014)

Spot on that Stussy...great snaps...thanks for postin' :0)


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cute !


----------



## freeclimb (Nov 4, 2014)

Excellent stuff! Really cool little place.


----------



## egodge (Nov 5, 2014)

Love the pictures - looks a great place to explore!


----------

